
Never too old to excel: a startup and its 60-year-old CEO - GCA10
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/youre-never-too-old-excel-how-snowflake-thrives-dinosaur-anders
======
uberman
There has been a number of (what seem to me to be) ageist articles like this
on HN lately.

Why is OK to post articles like this one, when ones entitled:

* "Never to Pregnant to Excel"

* "Never to Disabled to Excel"

* "Never to Black to Excel"

* "Never to Gay to Excel"

would surely (and rightly) be flagged as offensive?

